
Cannabis Company Med-X to Sell Shares Under Reg A+ on StartEngine - allyfundit
http://www.crowdfundinsider.com/2016/02/81328-cannabis-company-med-x-to-sell-shares-under-reg-a-on-startengine/
======
Grantarvey
Posted this a few weeks ago! Very cool company :)

